# Smaller coffee beans for my iberital mc2



## shodjoe1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi. I'm struggling to grind bigger size of coffee beans on my iberital mc2.I always grind for one espresso at the time and couples last beans alway jumping and burrs are not able to bite them?.I remember once I had small beans (don't remember brand) Easily managed to grind them at once.. Any advice to get nice small beans ? Medium-dark roast?

CheerS?


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

I you have a look at the grading on coffees as follows...

African... there will often be a bean size such as AA, AB, and A. 'AA' would often be the larger size, 'AB' would be smaller, 'A' would be smaller still.

Colombia... use 'Supremo' to refer to a large size (16-18 apparently), Excelso to refer to a smaller size (14-16).

Central America... uses 'superior' to refer to a larger size, or 'caracol' to refer to Peaberries.

Peaberries are when there's only one bean in the coffee fruit and so it's rounder and therefore I guess would possibly be more difficult for the grinding issue you're experiencing.

Don't know about other regions.

Smaller beans within a bean variety are often a bit cheaper as size was thought to reflect bean development on plants and therefore quality, but there was an interesting video on Hasbean a few months ago suggesting this is not necessarily the case.

Hope that helps, info taken from James Hoffmann's 'World Atlas of Coffee'.


----------



## shodjoe1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you very much for the info?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You may find you get better results running the mc2 with a loaded hopper.


----------

